# Cabbage Wine



## sully (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Guy and Gals

Thinking about trying some cabbage wine. Has anyone attempted this before. I really like flavor of honey and cabbage so was thinking of incorporating honey. Any thoughts or suggestions/ recipes????


----------



## Arne (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't believe I can help you much with this one, but fermented cabbage equals sourkraut. Are you sure you want to mix that with honey?? LOL, Arne.


----------



## Bartman (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with Arne. That flavor combination does not get me excited - but I'll try anything once and I have been pleasantly surprised before. 

What recipe calls for combining honey with cabbage? That just sounds weird to put those together in one sentence.


----------



## sully (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone had cabbage wine??? Is it Good???


----------



## doubleagent (Dec 23, 2012)

Sauerkraut is a product of pickling called lacto-fermentation. Wine is a product of alcoholic fermentation. The two use either fungi or bacteria. Yeast is a fungi. Grapes can be pickled, and cabbage can undergo a alcoholic fermentation. What your yield of fermentables would be, and whether you would want to drink it is another matter.


----------

